# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Ibatis et result mapping

## tiamat

Bonjour  tous,

j'ai rcupr le trs bon tutoriel de Serge Tah sur les Tutorial (BasesWebMVC) et je bloque sur l'utilisation de hibatis pour le traitement des donnes en base. la config a l'air correcte, l'objet li  la source de donnes AdminUser contient bien les getter/setter ncessaires, mais je ne parviens pas  trouver l'erreur.

l'exception gnre est :

org.springframework.jdbc.UncategorizedSQLException: SqlMapClient operation; uncategorized SQLException for SQL []; SQL state [null]; error code [0];
--- The error occurred in WEB-INF/loginUser.xml.
--- The error occurred while applying a result map.
--- Check the AdminUser.map.
--- The error occured while instantiating the result object
--- Cause: java.lang.RuntimeException: JavaBeansDataExchange could not instantiate result class. Cause: java.lang.InstantiationException: com.project.entities.AdminUser; nested exception is com.ibatis.common.jdbc.exception.NestedSQLException:
--- The error occurred in WEB-INF/loginUser.xml.
--- The error occurred while applying a result map.
--- Check the AdminUser.map.
--- The error occured while instantiating the result object
--- Cause: java.lang.RuntimeException: JavaBeansDataExchange could not instantiate result class. Cause: java.lang.InstantiationException: com.project.entities.AdminUser


le fichier de config contenant le resultMap est :

<sqlMap>
<!--mappingtable[USERS]-objet[AdminUser]-->
<resultMap id="AdminUser.map" class="com.project.entities.AdminUser">
<result property="id" column="ID" />
<result property="login" column="LOGIN" />
<result property="password" column="PASSWORD"/>
</resultMap>

<select id="AdminUser.getOneFromLogin" resultMap="AdminUser.map">
select ID, LOGIN, PASSWORD FROM USERS WHERE LOGIN=#value#</select>
...
...
...

ma couche DAO appelle bien la mthode par l'appel suivant:
AdminUser DBuser = (AdminUser) getSqlMapClientTemplate().queryForObject("AdminUser.getOneFromLogin",new String(user.getLogin()));

la table mise en correspondance contient bien les 3 Champs (ID, LOGIN, PASSWORD) et la table comprend bien l'enregistrement recherch.

Pouvez vous m'clairer ? de quoi a besoin hibatis (ou springframework) comme rfrence vers un Objet pour l'instancier ?

Merci de votre aide.

----------


## woodwai

Hello,

Peut tu nous donner le code de ta classe com.project.entities.AdminUser

Car l'exception suivante:



> Cause: java.lang.InstantiationException: com.project.entities.AdminUser


Peut venir d'un problme d'instantiation de ta classe.

----------


## yodza

Il doit manquer le constructeur par defaut:


```
public AdminUser() {}
```

Si tu as declare un autre constructeur, car la creation de bean se fait par l'intermediaire de l'introspection.

Sinon, verifie que ta classe est bien presente dans le $CLASS_PATH.

----------

